# Nexus 10 Rom development



## Lesser Version (May 14, 2012)

I frequent both xda and rootz often as I own a GNex and have some urges to purchase the Nexus 10, however I am concerned about how many active developers own and plan to develop for it. I only see one rom so far and while I know it takes time and 4.2 is great as is, I also enjoy the additional features rom developers add. Should this be a concern?


----------



## homerunbm33 (Feb 16, 2012)

Lesser Version said:


> I frequent both xda and rootz often as I own a GNex and have some urges to purchase the Nexus 10, however I am concerned about how many active developers own and plan to develop for it. I only see one rom so far and while I know it takes time and 4.2 is great as is, I also enjoy the additional features rom developers add. Should this be a concern?


Only been a week or so give it time. Paranoidandroid has a beta out and I'm sure AOKP and CM10 will too once they get 4.2 merged.

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## xIC-MACIx (Feb 23, 2012)

No concern at all, there are devs ready to tear in to the N10...
1. They are just trying to get their hands on a device first. ( & for most, a 32GB model is a must)
2. Its a Nexus, need I say more? Lol

Sent from my Nexus 10 using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Not only has it only been out a brief time (most of which supply has been limited) but why does it matter anyways? It's a Nexus so it will get the latest and greatest from Google anyways. It's not like you will need devs to supply you with the most current version of Android like with OEM branded devices.


----------



## Lesser Version (May 14, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> Not only has it only been out a brief time (most of which supply has been limited) but why does it matter anyways? It's a Nexus so it will get the latest and greatest from Google anyways. It's not like you will need devs to supply you with the most current version of Android like with OEM branded devices.


I realize I will always have the most up-to-date android version on the market, however like I said, I like the extras that developers add that may not be in stock android. That's what having a Nexus is all about, Updates, choice, and variety!! Purchasing now!


----------



## craigacgomez (Jan 17, 2012)

Well, it takes a while to merge 4.2 with all the changes in CM, AOKP, Paranoid and other ROMs... all the goodies they added need to be ported, often one at a time... so it takes... CM, AOKP, Paranoid are chugging away at the source and putting the bits and pieces together... the only reason I could release a ROM so soon is because it is based on AOSP and I had already been playing around with AOSP for my Galaxy Nexus so it just fell into place...


----------



## Lesser Version (May 14, 2012)

craigacgomez said:


> Well, it takes a while to merge 4.2 with all the changes in CM, AOKP, Paranoid and other ROMs... all the goodies they added need to be ported, often one at a time... so it takes... CM, AOKP, Paranoid are chugging away at the source and putting the bits and pieces together... the only reason I could release a ROM so soon is because it is based on AOSP and I had already been playing around with AOSP for my Galaxy Nexus so it just fell into place...


And I appreciate your work sir!!


----------



## Grizzly420 (Jul 31, 2011)

As do i

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

craigacgomez said:


> Well, it takes a while to merge 4.2 with all the changes in CM, AOKP, Paranoid and other ROMs... all the goodies they added need to be ported, often one at a time... so it takes... CM, AOKP, Paranoid are chugging away at the source and putting the bits and pieces together... the only reason I could release a ROM so soon is because it is based on AOSP and I had already been playing around with AOSP for my Galaxy Nexus so it just fell into place...


I love your roms man


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

In addition to AOKP, CM, and Paranoid there are a couple other teams still trying to get their hands on a 32GB model before they start developing.

Really I wish there were a few more experienced kernel dev's though. Only 3 that I know of are looking at doing that sort of work so far, 2 of which are really new at it and dont yet know the advanced stuff.


----------



## flashback7 (May 4, 2012)

Development is already off to a great start. I'm using PA and its great and is just build #2. Also a really good unofficial Aokp and a really nice pure Aosp rom available now. Ktoonsez just got his so kernels are coming real soon im sure.. It will grow, takes time...I know a few Gnex devs that plan on getting N10s as well. The lead of Aosp said the N10 is great and has full Aosp support.. PA has ran great for me. I'm pshyched to get an oc kernel going on it...  Battery and performance is very nice. Get it, you will be happy. 

Sent from my Paranoid Nexus 10


----------



## craigacgomez (Jan 17, 2012)

CM 10 is here.... http://rootzwiki.com/topic/37012-rom-unofficial-cyanogenmod-10-421-jop40d-manta-with-ocuc-30112012/


----------



## irishrally (Jul 29, 2011)

Morfic has one and there is already a Trinity kernel out for the N10.


----------



## homerunbm33 (Feb 16, 2012)

irishrally said:


> Morfic has one and there is already a Trinity kernel out for the N10.


Is there a thread for his nexus 10 kernel?

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## kbluhm (Mar 13, 2012)

I was lazy and hasty and chose a TF700 over a Nexus 10... stupidest decision I've ever made, relatively speaking. I'm so glad I returned it and bought a N10... best decision I've ever made! You won't be disappointed. I believe this is the first device I haven't rooted and ROM'd within 24 hours of purchase. It's a remarkable piece of work.

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------

